# Could I join to your community?



## andalucianinvancouver (May 17, 2009)

Hi there, I'm a spaniard living in Vancouver for 10 months. I know speak english but my write skills are a **** ( sorry ) and I liked to improve it.

Also if everyone need my help about canadian inmigration ask me, I come here with a work permit and I'm applying by resident permanent and know a lot about that, jejejejeje

I hope bother to anyone

greetings from Vancouver


----------



## andalucianinvancouver (May 17, 2009)

Sorry about it, don't bother to anyone, jejejjejeje


----------

